# The Blue Book Of Beverages



## bamaboybottles2 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I recently saw a couple of these bottle books and would be interested in purchasing them. Theses books list all of the bottlers from the United States as well as Canada that had carbonated beverages I think. They were published in 1923 and 1925. I have heard reference of possibly one from 1930 as well. If anyone has any of these, I would definitely be interested in buying them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 27, 2015)

Best of luck, they are very hard to find.  You might also be interested in the United Beverage Bureau books, they were put out from 1927 to the present, and have more detailed listings than the Beverage Blue Book.  I had to go to the Library of Congress in DC to look at them, but wow, it was definitely worth the 8 hour drive!


----------

